# Klonopin Dosage



## miloclay (May 11, 2007)

I convinced my doctor to give me some Klonopin, finally! I got the .5 mg ones. I have a high pressure interview coming up and wonder what a good dose is.

She said 1 tablet by mouth at night. That is not doing anything for me.

I know we are not doctors here, but what dosage do you guys do? I am a male 6'2" and about 180 lbs.

I'm thinking 1mg twice per day. I've heard nothing but good things about this drug, I think I will kill this interview if I can get the right dosage.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you need to test what dose works for you at home. No one can tell by what weight and height you are what your tolerance is going to be. Use it as needed. If your prescription is for .5mgs x2 a day and you try to use 1mg x 2 a day then your going to run out.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

.5mg isn't really a big dose, so there is room for augmentation. IMO, I prefer taking my benzos during the day so that I feel the effects better. Like Noca said, though, it is impossible to tell you how much would work based on height/weight, although .5mg obviously isn't doing the job for you. Best of luck.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I take 2 mg a few hours before the anxiety-provoking event, along with some inderal, and I can feel the effects pretty much all day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

miloclay said:


> I am a male 6'2" and about 180 lbs.


I used to wonder if body mass had any effect on how benzos worked, as in does being larger require more benzos. I lost significant weight, dropping about 85 pounds since the start of 2006. And I don't see Xanax working any better for me, even though there is considerably less of me to work on -- perhaps because the size of my brain doesn't change with waist size.

I'm similar in size to you. I'm 6'0" and about 190.


----------



## kraze (Jul 15, 2006)

first, don't take it at night!!! second, increase slowly. .5mg then 1 mg. etc. if it becomes too strong, then split it up throughout the day. try different combos but don't go overboard.


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

at first you will notice a huge impovement from just 1mg but after a couple of months you will want to take the wwhole bottle because your body builds a tolerance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Klonopin Dosage*



Musicologist said:


> at first you will notice a huge impovement from just 1mg but after a couple of months you will want to take the wwhole bottle because your body builds a tolerance.


you dont build that much of a tolerance in a couple of months. I think you are mistaking the drowsiness side effect for the actual drug working.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Klonopin Dosage*



Noca said:


> Musicologist said:
> 
> 
> > at first you will notice a huge impovement from just 1mg but after a couple of months you will want to take the wwhole bottle because your body builds a tolerance.
> ...


Ideally, you probably wouldn't want the drowsiness side effect too, right? If a drug can specifically target anxiety by reducing it without the added side effects of feeling drowsy or "high" then that's a pretty good drug IMO.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Klonopin Dosage*



ardrum said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Musicologist said:
> ...


Yes, this _would_ be an ideal drug. Klonopin always delivered results with some drowsiness (I attribute that to the 5% chance Klonopin has for instilling depression). Xanax, on the other hand, does not make me drowsy, but actually wakes me up a little. This makes sense, though, since Xanax is supposed to have some antidepressant qualities, which should therefore make it probably one of the more less sedating benzos (at least, in my opinion). My reasoning is that antidepressants are stimulants, so a drug with antidepressant qualities should be somewhat stimulating.


----------

